# test date 21st.



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi girls
i had et today 2 good embryos on board      can't wait for test date on 21st .
is any one else testing on the 21st.


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi sar, 

I am in the same boat, testing on the 20th. Also have 2 embies on board,(day 3 Transfer) but not sure how good  they are.
One is a 6cell one a 8cell and both got a B. (A is the best.....) Do you know the grading of yours and which day did you transfer??

Lets wish us lots of   

And hopefully we will get through these 2 weeks and stay sane........

Luv,
Choccolatti


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi chocclatti  

it's nice to know someone testing around the same time.
i had 2 4 cell at grade 1 (which i think is an a) i not sure what day i tranfered.
keep me posted during you 2ww  

love sar


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi sar, 

sorry you haven't heard from me. I am trying to steer clear of the PC as I am allready going .
The 2ww is just so hard. I am grabbing hold to each sign and twinge in my body. 
How are you doing? are you working or taking some time off. Tomorrow I have to work, I hope I won't be too tired. The progesterone makes me really tired..........

Take care and   

Choccolatti


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi chocclatti

dont worry about that i going mad to 2ww is the worst thing, i am doing o.k apart from having a cold.
i am taking 2 weeks off work till after test date because i do a lot of lifting at work..try and keep        
take it easy at work tomorrow.try and rest whem u can.keep me posted.

love sar xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

Just wanted to wish you all heaps of luck for your FET's      ....try & stay positive , i KNOW its hard ..but im proof that it can work ....i had FET a few weeks ago & now nearly 7 wks pregnant with TWINS !! .....please keep your chins up !!

GOOD LUCK
Love HopeXXX


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

thank you hope 

 on your bfp and twins wow!  

love sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

best of luck


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi
I am due my test on 22nd good luck to you all


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

quite storm
congratulations on you bundly of joy.thank u for your post.

hi frw
  luck for the 22nd, keep us posted during your 2ww.
   
what tx did u have?,i had fet 2 embryos put back, fingers crossed    

love sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi girls,

Thanks for your kind wishes and your support.

Hope, what wonderful news. It is allways good to hear of FET's that work. What day was your transfer, and how many cells did your little ones have?  Take good care of yourself.

Hi FRW welcome to our little group....... Good luck to you......

sar, I feel like the days are crawling. Do you feel any different ?? Or have a gut feeling I am just very tired and dreamt last night that AF arrived......

Take care

Choccolati


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hope, sorry, just read that you took embies to blast stage. I guess that answers my questions. I think one has more chance with blasts, but where I live it is not allowed by law.

Sar, hope your cold is getting better.

Choccolattixxx


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone 
I am doing icsi sorry forgot to put on the other day i had fail in april with ET but got FET on 9th it is male factor with us only option is icsi
Shona


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls


i just want to wish u all good luck i believe in FET"S 
my daughter was born 11 weeks ago of a fet 

SO ALL THE BEST AND STAY POSS      

LOVE NIKKI


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Very best of luck!   

Marie xx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi every one 

chocclolatti i feel the same as u these days are going so slow u only have one week to wait.my cold gone now.one day i feel +tive and the next day i feel -tive.how are you feeling ? have u had any symptoms?,i had very slight af pains on Monday .hoping its not af.         

thanks for your      marie.

hi nikki congratulations on your baby.......  

hi shona you have had the same as me i had icsi last Aug mc at 7 weeks 1st fet 7th  male factor. so i know how you feel.
how have you been over the last few days?    

love sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi every one,

Sar, AF pains can be a good sign.......... lets hope. 
Today I had the first day of feeling slightly nauseous, but I had that last time and it turned out to be the progesterone. I am taking 5 capsules of 200mg each day !!!!!!!  What are you taking?? Otherwise no great symptoms so I am in the dark. My mood is lousy though and I feel sorry for my dh who has to put up with me.

FWR, how are you getting on??

Marie and Nikki, thanks for the good wishes and the positive vibes. It help a lot to hear of success with FET.

Take care everyone
Choccolatti


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi choccolatti

i have been taking 4 tablets of 2mg each once a day and 2 cyclogest pessaries of 400mg each.

so many drugs!!!!!!!

lov sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi sar,

No wonder we don't know left from right anymore with all those drugs...........

xxxxxxchoccolatti


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi evryone
Hope everyone feeling ok today i am feeling bit sicky but not on any meds must be nerves.

the 2ww didn't seem as long last time must be impatient

Thinking of u all take care
Shona


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi 
hopefull next week will go a bit quicker next week,don't know if i will be alble to the test.   

feel o.k got to go to doctors tomorrow to get a doctors note.

lov sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

HI sar and FWR

how are you doing? I am feeling up and down, positive and negative and feel like I am on a rollercoaster. Have started to have more dizzy spells, but still think it is from all that progesterone.

DH is away till next thursday, so I have to do the waiting game all alone....... a nightmare. He wont be back for testing day either.

Why do you need to go to doctor, sar ?
Take care and have a good weekend.

Choccolattixxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Sar and choccolatti

Choccolatti i feel for you going through this alone but just remember everyone here is here for you when you need anyone to talk to.
love shona


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi girls

choccolatti sorry dh is not going to be with you next week,is any one going to be with u when u test because u may need some support.

frw how are you doing?

i am back at work tomorrow as doctor would not give me a note only a note to say i can not do any heavy lifting.doctor was not very sympathetic ,the week may go quicker if i am at work,i just hope there is no sign of AF   at work because i know i will get up set and there is only a couple of my friends at work that know,did not wont to tell any one this time.i told them all last year but made it hard for me to go back because offthe questions and they kept asking if i was o.k. they all meant well but i did not wont to talk about it.if it does not work its going to be hard as one of the girls as just told us she is pregnant so when i see her it will hurt.             lov sar XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Sar
Doing not bad few sharp pains in ovary area not sure what it is but probably nothing seem to examine everything that happens.

Docs can be crap sometimes they should have given you another note mine doesn't want to sign me off but going back to work on wednesday.

Keep your chin up  

 is crap isn't it but hopefully we will all be   when we get the test results



love  shona


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi

I just wanted to wish you lots of luck on test day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi jess thank you.
  choccolatti just wonted to say goo luck for tomorrow. let us know how you get on.   

went back to work on Monday its been o.k, i have booked Thurs & Fri off as holiday. just wont to know now if its worked.

lov sar


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to wish loads of luck to those testing today and tomorrow.  May your dreams come true.

       

Emma..xx


----------



## bdmg (Aug 10, 2006)

sar,
    sending you all the best wishes for tomorrow. will be thinking of you      
  
            bdmg


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Choccolatti hope everything goes ok for you today bit late but wanted to let you know hadn't forgot about you i was at work first chance on computer today
Shona

Sar got on today good luck tomorrow

     
Love shona


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi sar and shona,

Thanks for your good wishes. Unfortunately it wasn't meant to be.........  I didn't feel it had worked and somehow my disappointment didn't overboard. I had a big old cry and probably will have another one when af comes but am thinking of the next go. We have 2 more frosties left ....

Sar, thinking of you tomorrow, hope you will be lucky. How are you feeling

Shona you have also nearly made it, take care and all the best. Lots of     

to both of you.

Love Choccolatti


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

choccolatti
I am so sorry to hear the news i wish i could give you a big hug in person but this will have to do 

You take care of yourself 
Lots of Love
Shona


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Thank you so much shona.

I will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Love Choccolatti


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi choccolatti i am really sorry tho hear your news.sending you a big   

bad news for me to I'm afraid   for me to we are gutted and don't now what to do with our self's i have spent most of the day crying and moping around,got to move on and try again 3rd time lucky hopefully,start saving again properly be next year now.

good luck for tomorrow shona i have got everything crossed for you          
lov sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bdmg (Aug 10, 2006)

HI SHONA AND FRW,
                            THINKING OF YOU BOTH TODAY HOPE YOU GET THE RESULT YOU DESERVE


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone 
Thanks for messages but got result today BFN
Shona


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi shona 
i am really sorry about your result    there is nothing  i can say that will help because i know what your going though,but hopefully we will both be 3rd time lucky .

i felt like **** yesterday trying to come to terms with it,mum took me shopping today and bought me an outfit to try and cheer me up and went for lunch.

try and stay positive i know it is hard but is the only way we will get though it.
lov sarXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sar cant keep us down for long  2006 may have been crap but roll on 2007 positive year for everyone
     
feeling bit mental tonight 
Love shona


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone ok

Sar and Choccolatti i have put a thread on inbetween tx for September BFN's hope you will both keep in touch and let me know how you's r doing
Love SHona


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi shona 
thank you for letting us know felt a bit lost did not know where to go  
lov sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi shona and sar,

I am so sorry that it didn't work out. This just sucks. There are no word. When I am so down I get very close to giving up but then, after af comes I manage to  pick myself up.


So lets hope next time it will work.............
**** luck to us all. Do you have any frosties left?

We still have 2 and have decided to go straight ahead with the next cycle.

Take care
Love
Choccolattixxxxxx (sending you some bubbles)


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi evryone
Choccolatti that is good you go for it hope things work this time for you    
I am having a break till the new year, we dont have any frosties left so i have to start from scratch again.
Dont think i could go straight ahead again had to much this year with losing mum and the 2 BFN's dont think i can handle anything else just yet, but i will be back in the New Year 
Just waiting for Friday to see what my doc says at GRI they r discussing us and will let us know what they think then.
I am really chuffed you are going again Please keep in touch me and sar are posting on the inbetweenies under September BFN's Keep in touch we will look out for you here or there please keep us up to date how things r going
   
Love Shona


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi choccolatti
good luck with your next cycle i hope it works for you this time ,keep in touch and let us know how you get on if we are not here we will be in the in between section.     
i have 3 frosties left, but got to save now as used last of our savings this time.i have had enough this year ,hopefully new year new begging  
lov sar XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi sar and shona,

Thanks for your good luck wishes and thank you for caring. I think it is the best thing for us to go ahead. If it works great, if not, we will also take some time off and think about what we want next.  We have 2 frosties left, and I came to the conclusion, that I would feel like we are wasting a month if we didn't go ahead.

So Transfer will probably be Tuesday 12 Oct....... But I will let you know after my next appointment.


Shona, it must have been a hard year for you, losing your mum and dealing with the BFN. I sincerely hope your dream will come true in 2007. We will keep in touch.

Sar, hope you can save fast. It is an expensive "hobby" . I feel we don't spend money on anything else, except our treatment.......... We were told, that with the whole proceure (IVF/ICSI plus FET) We have 50% chance. So lets hope for the last round, it might be the lucky one........

Take care
Choccolatti


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi
Choccolatti i have everything crossed for you     you can be the one to start 2007 off with a bang for us all.  I cant blame you for going think if i still had frosties left i would have went back sooner to it is just the thought of going through the injections and down regging again i was bit blue with that last time so think best to give myself bit more time emotionally.
Really wishing you all the luck in the world (please god do it right this time)
       We will be all excited for you too (i cant wait till october now)
Love Shona


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi
Choccolatti just wondering how u doing
Shona


----------

